# Huguenot Resistance



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2007)

I have a bunch of quotes scattered hither and yon. I will try to collate them.

I was reading Hebden Taylor's book on christian law and politics, and every page is an explosion. Consider this one of many examples.
_
When the Huguenots were besieged in St. Quentin by the Spanish representatives of Hapsburg absolutism, an arrow was shot over the city wall into the market place, carrying a scornful demand for surrender. Coligny ordered it to be shot back again bearing the words Regem habemus (we have a King)._


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)

Marie Durand, Huguenot prisoner at the Tour de Constance, wrote the word "REGISTER" ("resister" or _resist_) on her prison wall:


----------

